# Coyote hunting on state game land?



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

Have anyone tried hunting on state game land? I unfortunately live in the city. My son has expressed interest in hunting and I want to take them. I have just started hunting again because of him. Would I be wasting my time in state game land looking for nothing or do I have an actual chance of coming across a couple?

Thanks for your help and your mentoring tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Lots of yotes on the state land I hunt


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you!!! I don't want to start if I'm going to look for unicorns


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

99% of my hunting is on state land. Be aware that those coyotes by the nature of their location are more likely to be educated and be more wary. That doesn't mean they can't be called but you need to take more things into account when trying to hunt them.


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

As long as I have a chance is all I want


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Shot a yote on state land last night. Get out there after them.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

It Depends on where you are and how much human traffic the public land gets. Many public lands get less traffic than private land, especially during the winter. Habitat , and food are important. Good luck!


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't hunt yotes (yet) but see lots of sign on state land. Please get out there and shoot a few....or many.


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks baker for the positive news!!


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks BVW for the tips


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

nate49080 said:


> Thanks baker for the positive news!!


Post pics if you shoot any.


----------



## TippinBig (Jan 25, 2007)

Shot this one on state land in mid October.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice pic.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Lots of coyotes on the State Game Area south of me. Killed a couple over the years without even trying. Seems like everytime I try with a call, I call in nothing but feral house cats. Maybe I am singing the wrong song. Best state land call I ever sound was a fresh gutpile.

Please go kill some.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

357Maximum said:


> Lots of coyotes on the State Game Area south of me. Killed a couple over the years without even trying. Seems like everytime I try with a call, I call in nothing but feral house cats. Maybe I am singing the wrong song. Best state land call I ever sound was a fresh gutpile.
> I hope when you use your call that you still use your gun.
> Please go kill some.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

My 223 does whatever I ask it to.


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm reading a lot so I can at least have a shot. That's a nice looking one!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

If you go after them exclusively I think the book says you need to use a rim fire cartridge. Is this only if at night? On state game area?


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

Heck I got one of them! Just waiting to go use it


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I have taken three over the years on state game land.
One during a turkey hunt, one while bow hunting, and another during rifle.
Had one last year i could not get a shot off on.
As other have said. They are well educated and hard to get.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Rimfire or shotgun only after dark, no slugs or buckshot tho. Anything goes during daylight. Hope this helps.


----------



## miredsquirrel (Nov 27, 2012)

All we have here mainly state land and do pretty good every year cats and coyotes.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

hey any of you guys that don't hunt them but see them....let me know where please...i'm always looking to "help out" fellow hunters by doing something I love! 
and to the original post, I agree with what everyone else said...if you can its not a bad idea to do some ninja scouting...see if anyone else is hunting it....and how...they running dogs? its going to be hard hunting, other callers? they may be educated and harder to hunt...but there are ways!


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Wildcoy. It's not quantity it's quality! Just being able to hunt still in this day in age we are lucky. So many opinionated dumb asses out there.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

doggk9 said:


> Rimfire or shotgun only after dark, no slugs or buckshot tho. Anything goes during daylight. Hope this helps.


Anything goes even in the shotgun zone? So I can use my.223?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Before nov 9 and after nov 30 during the day.......yes


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok then, thanks for the info


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

backstrap bill said:


> Anything goes even in the shotgun zone? So I can use my.223?


Yes, any centerfire. Just not at night and not from November 10th-30th


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Correct keeping in mind the dates for coyote season lol


----------

